# New blast



## bomb_r2 (Jun 17, 2018)

I've been only using 1.2ml of test c for the last few weeks ( around 5 ) 
I just placed an order for mast e,  eq and test e

I was thinking of 
600mg eq ew
450mg test e ew
400mg mast e ew

Im trying to get to 190 at 9%bf
Currently  177 close to 12% bf



Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jun 18, 2018)

Bomber .. you're gonna front load the EQ right.. 
Telling ya.. front load double your dose first 2 weeks.. then blast normal dose starting week 3.. and watch the magic




bomb_r2 said:


> I've been only using 1.2ml of test c for the last few weeks ( around 5 )
> I just placed an order for mast e,  eq and test e
> 
> I was thinking of
> ...


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jun 18, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Bomber .. you're gonna front load the EQ right..
> Telling ya.. front load double your dose first 2 weeks.. then blast normal dose starting week 3.. and watch the magic


I was planning on front loading 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jun 18, 2018)

Did you see Push50 log.. 

He ran H-AS EQ.. if you didn't see his transformation pics.. you should check them out.



bomb_r2 said:


> I was planning on front loading
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jun 18, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Did you see Push50 log..
> 
> He ran H-AS EQ.. if you didn't see his transformation pics.. you should check them out.


Thanks man I'll check them out.  I'm debating doing a bulk because this is the leanest I've been in 2 years.  Weighed in just now at 176.2 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jun 19, 2018)

If you are 5'9 or taller.. then you've reached or surpassed you're ideal weight for you height



bomb_r2 said:


> Thanks man I'll check them out.  I'm debating doing a bulk because this is the leanest I've been in 2 years.  Weighed in just now at 176.2
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jun 19, 2018)

BadGas said:


> If you are 5'9 or taller.. then you've reached or surpassed you're ideal weight for you height


Yea but im all upper body,  so even though im 176.2 i don't look it

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jun 19, 2018)

top heavy.. lol

So you got chicken legs ??? hahah... 



bomb_r2 said:


> Yea but im all upper body,  so even though im 176.2 i don't look it
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jun 21, 2018)

BadGas said:


> top heavy.. lol
> 
> So you got chicken legs ??? hahah...


No actually my legs are quite thick.  I just have short legs. 

So if I'm around 12%bf and I use eq test e and mast e you think I'll be able to get the 8 pack abs?  Currently at 4pack 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## BadGas (Jun 22, 2018)

Brother.. supps are what impacts you having an 8 pack the least... 

Discipline.. gives you that.. referring to diet.. cardio.. working out.. If you're not one of those guys genetically gifted from birth with an easy 8 pack..and You're like most everyone on planet earth.. 

Then it's super hard to achieve.. No joke.. but can be done with hard work.. grit and determination .. along with a great game plan.. 

AAS alone will not achieve an 8 pack.. I get the feeling you know this already.. 

You probably saw push50 log by now.. you saw what he looked like to begin his blast.. he was thick.. 

But with a great diet .. great workout plan.. and great gear.. He sizzled up.. 

So ... long way to your answer.. is yes.. 

Taken in to account all of the above.



bomb_r2 said:


> No actually my legs are quite thick.  I just have short legs.
> 
> So if I'm around 12%bf and I use eq test e and mast e you think I'll be able to get the 8 pack abs?  Currently at 4pack
> 
> Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Jun 22, 2018)

BadGas said:


> Brother.. supps are what impacts you having an 8 pack the least...
> 
> Discipline.. gives you that.. referring to diet.. cardio.. working out.. If you're not one of those guys genetically gifted from birth with an easy 8 pack..and You're like most everyone on planet earth..
> 
> ...


Well we will see 

I appreciate all the honesty

I'll try my damndest to get that 8 pack

I was thinking about throwing in T3 or 

Clen.  I low carb it most days 

I am very excited to get ripped jacked 

And juicy because swole is the goal 

Sent from my Z956 using Tapatalk


----------

